# Ordinamento file di fotografie [risolto]

## etilico

Ragazzi devo ordinare vari cd di foto messi in cartelline, tutti incasinati. E lo devo fare per data, cioè suddividerli in cartelline con la data, inoltre fra questi cd ci sono sicuramente molte foto doppie o addirittura cartelle doppie, che hanno la stessa data e nome, esiste qualche tool per linux o qualche comando particolare che può aiutarmi o devo perforza farmi io un programma che lo faccia per me (spero di no!)???...

saluti e grazie in anticipo

----------

## Benve

Io recentemente ho avuto il problema di spostare rinominando secondo la data delle foto.

Ne ho approfittato per studiarmi un pò di comandi bash che non sapevo e ne è venuto fuori in mio primi script in bash:

```
#!/bin/bash

srcdir=$1

for i in $( ls $srcdir ); 

  do

  n=1

  src=$i

  

  

  name=$(ls -l $srcdir/$src | tr -s ' ' | cut -d' ' -f6,7,8 | tr ' ' '_' | tr -d :)

  mv $srcdir/$src "$name.jpg"

  

done

```

passagli come parametro la dir. Attenzione, sposta i file, non li copia.

Se qualcuno ha qualcosa che non sia così stupido anche io sono interessato

----------

## Gandalf98

Per trovare le immagini doppie, puoi provare imgseek! per rinominare serie di file io uso krename

Cià

----------

## etilico

Grazie mille Raga, ho ordinato tutto, prima con imageseek ho eliminato i doppioni e rinominato tutti i file, poi con poche righe in java ho interpretato l'output del comando ls -l e ho creato uno script che mi creasse le cartelle per data e vi copiasse i fiel dentro  :Smile:  grazie mille veramente ...

----------

## bandreabis

Novità o altri progetti per eliminare (o per lo meno individuare) file doppi?

Ho una partizione Documenti che fa spavento.

Grassie.

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Peach

approposito di immagini...

e se volessi ordinare (o rinominare) in base ai dati EXIF???

Avete idea se c'e' qualcosa?

Attualmente uso gthumb, ma non fa questo tipo di ordinamento.

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e se volessi ordinare (o rinominare) in base ai dati EXIF???

 

Definisci "ordinare"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se si tratta di un sistema per chiedere (ad esempio) tutte le foto scattate a 1/125 o a 1600ISO l'unico programma che mi risulta è kphotoalbum.

Per quanto riguarda il rinominare, a quel che so qualcuno usa krename, ma non lo ho mai visto so se accede direttamente agli exif tramite macro o simili. 

L'alternativa piú "agevole" è bash+exiv2 (o anche bash+exiftool dovrebbe essere una possobilità). Dico exiv2/exiftool perchè supportano anche IPTC, per i soli exif c'è un tot di roba utilizzabile.

La soluzione più flessibile è sicuramente perl+exiftool che con qualche riga di perl permette non solo la lettura ma anche la scrittura degli exif (e di IPTC, XMP, GPS, ID3 e qualche altro formato...)

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se si tratta di un sistema per chiedere (ad esempio) tutte le foto scattate a 1/125 o a 1600ISO l'unico programma che mi risulta e kphotoalbum.

 

roba gtk, no, eh?  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il rinominare, a quel che so qualcuno usa krename, ma non lo ho mai visto so se accede direttamente agli exif tramite macro o simili. 
> 
> L'alternativa piu "agevole" e bash+exiv2 (o anche bash+exiftool dovrebbe essere una possobilit`a). Dico exiv2/exiftool perche supportano anche IPTC, per i soli exif c'e un tot di roba utilizzabile.
> 
> La soluzione piu flessibile e sicuramente perl+exiftool che con qualche riga di perl permette non solo la lettura ma anche la scrittura degli exif (e di IPTC, XMP, GPS, ID3 e qualche altro formato...)

 

Questo e' MOLTO interessante... un po' quello che fa ID3tag (o come cavolo si chiama) con gli mp3.

Mi studio un attimo exiv2 e exiftool e vedo quali sono i piu' comodi da linea di comando. Non avendo praticita' di programmazione di ui (apparte alcuni esperimenti con swig in java) direi che per me e' la soluzione piu' comoda bash, perl o python.

come al solito, grande randomaze  :Smile: 

PS: il 15 avremo modo di parlarne magari alla riunione.

----------

## Maxxer

forse un po' OT, ma F-Spot è un ottimo programma per catalogare le foto!

ciao

maxxer

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Novità o altri progetti per eliminare (o per lo meno individuare) file doppi?
> 
> Ho una partizione Documenti che fa spavento.
> 
> Grassie.

 

Dove trovo imageseek?

----------

